# فاديا ليك يارب راجعين



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2006)

فاديا بزى 
ليك يارب راجعين
1-إلهي أنت
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/01.wma

2-إتعذبت عشاني كتير
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/02.wma

3-حبتني
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/03.wma


4-حبيبي أمين
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/04.wma

5-من ضيق مر وأسى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/05.wma

6-ليه في كل لحظة
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/06.wma

7-رقت قلبك
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/07.wma

8-يللي حبك
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/08.wma


9-يسوع الرب
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/09.wma


10-ذنبي عميق
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Fadya_Bezi/Lek_YarbRaj3en/10.wma

منقوووووول


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ناركك الرب اختي و اشكرك على هدا الموضوع الرائع ساسمعها وعد


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك عموما انا لسة مسمعتوش بس الموضوع بتاع فريق المسحة فية شريط جامد طحن ياريت تسمعية وتقولى رأيك


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*الشريط فظيع بجد واكتر ترنيمه بحبها جدا *

*2-إتعذبت عشاني كتير
*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا جورج وجاري التحميل ياباشا*


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (17 يناير 2007)

*ليك يا رب راجعين - شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

اولا احب ارحب بيكم 
شريط فاديا الجديد (اليك يارب راجعين)







الهي انت


اتعذبت عشاني كتير

حبتني


حبيبي امين



من ضيق مر وقاسي

اليك يارب راجعين

رقا قلبك

ياللي حبك

يسوع الرب

زنبي عميق

ديه بقي ترنيمة لفاديا جديدة بعيد عن الشريط اسمها ها صلاتي 
يارب تعجبكم 
ها صلاتي





ومع شريط راح اغنيلك لايمن كفروني






ما الك سلطة

انت هو المسيح

انت سروري

منك حياتي

تعالي ويتعالي فيا

راح اغنيلك

07

لا تتركني

ويارب تكون الشراط عجبكتم 
ازكروني في صلاواتكم اخوكم (ماركو)


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 يناير 2007)

اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى وشكرا على الترانيم الجميله دى
جارى التحميل​


----------



## عاطف حلمى (21 يناير 2007)

مشكوررررررر اخى  لاكن كيف يتم تحميل الترانيم:a82:


----------



## ماركو عاشق بيكهام (21 يناير 2007)

سهل جدا بدوس علي اسم الترنيمة اللي انت عاوزها


----------



## b_4jesus (24 يناير 2007)

thnx ya marco 3al linkat wel tanzem el ra2e3
3ala fekra e7na el etnen godad fel montada we 3ayez neb2a friends
at all ...... thnx ya man 3al linkat


----------



## بيترالخواجة (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا شريط رائع ربنا معاك


----------



## girgis (19 فبراير 2007)

الرب يبركك ياماركو على تعب محبتك


----------



## عاطف حلمى (20 فبراير 2007)

*ترانيم جديده*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم معنا:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## عماد وجدى (24 فبراير 2007)

انت انسان حساس وبتختار الترانيم بروعة ربنا يباركك 

شكراً جداً بصراحة شريط فاديا فرق معايا اوى فيه كمية احساس ومشاعر الانسان تجاه الله عبرت عنها المرنمة بشكل جميل جدا .


----------



## بيترالخواجة (24 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كمان مرة يا حبيبى
ولو تعرف تجيب لينا شريت تعبت من الضياع اكون شاكر افضالك يا غالى


----------



## peto_ml (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك روعه وياريت كل شرايط ايمن كفرونى


----------



## micho_kaml (25 فبراير 2007)

*ربنا يخليك لينا وما يحرمناش منك أبدا  يا أخى العزيز*


----------



## shadyos (1 مارس 2007)

:ab4:


----------



## ماري+فلوباتير (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

ربنا يعوض تعبك وشريط جميل جداااااااااا


----------



## aror (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

عايزة أقولك اني اشتركت في المنتدى كله بسبب إني لقيت الشريطين دول .. لأني كنت غلبت علشان ألاقيهم .. ربنا يعوضك .. ويبارك المنتدى وكل الناس اللي شغالة فيه


----------



## رومانتيك (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

بجد جميله جدا 
ربنا يباك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ahdi86 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فاديا ليك يارب راجعين*

شكرا على هذا الشريط الممتع المعزى


----------



## lolo_nevo (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

انا اول مرة ادخل و بجد بجد ربنا يباركك يا ماركو 
انا بعشق كفرونى و صلواته وترانيمه لانه بجد باثر فيا
ربنا معاااااااااااااك

ربنا يسندك


----------



## kingskids (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

thank u awi 3la el shret ana kont badawer 3leh mn zman thank u again and jesus bless u


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

:018A1D~146::big29::018A1D~146:​


----------



## Theservantofthe (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدي شريط فاديا وايمن كفروني الجديد*

حميل جدا و الف شكر

ربنا  يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero farouk (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

اولا الصوت نقى مش زى شريط لذكرك اللى حطيتة  قبل كدة دى لينكات الشريط 
1 الهى انت
http://www.2shared.com/file/2441721/2aa4e92c/01_.html

2 اتعذبت عشانى كتير
http://www.2shared.com/file/2444016/ad7cc9fb/02__.html

3 حبيتنى وشيلت صليبك
http://www.2shared.com/file/2444142/d6a49390/03_.html

4 حبيبى امين
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445360/b1a42335/04__.html

5  من ضيق مر وقاسى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445833/598f692b/5___.html

6  ليك يا رب راجعين
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445434/cef105ec/06___.html

7  رقة قلبك 
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445630/ca18159b/7__online.html

8  ياللى حبك نوع تانى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445729/ab1df649/8___.html

9 يسوع الرب خلصنى
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445506/a105d34/09__.html

10 ذنبى عميق
http://www.2shared.com/file/2445565/c543ab08/10_.html

 مايكى mero farouk


----------



## K A T Y (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

_*شريط جميل قوي*_

_*ميرسي لتعبك وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

ميرسى كتييير يا ميروو على الشريط الجمل ده
وياريت تضيفه هو وشريط لذكرك مع باقى شرايط المرنمة فاديا فى اللينك ده
شرايط المرنمة فاديا بزى 
وربنا يبارك خدمتك...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## mimento (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

شكرا ليك انا لسه واخد الشريط دلوقتي


----------



## مينا رؤوف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

_شريط جميل وربنا يعوض تعب مخبتكم_[/I]


----------



## rammrommm (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +مادونا+ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

يسلمووو ميرو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mina3338 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

شكرا علي الشريط الرائع


----------



## genada (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

شكرا جدا على الترانيم الرائعة ونتمنا الكثير وكمان دوام التقدم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

ميرسى قوى قوى يا ميرو​


----------



## نشات جيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

مع بداية السنة متنوش الاستعاد لاستقبال المسيح وتكون قلوبكم مذود له


----------



## maaary (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

انا محتاجه حد يقولى ازاى انزل الترانيم لانى مش عارفه انزلها ازاى


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*



maaary قال:


> انا محتاجه حد يقولى ازاى انزل الترانيم لانى مش عارفه انزلها ازاى



بصى يا مارى انتى هاتفتحى كل ترنيمة وتنزلى لغاية اخر الصفحة وتستنى حوالى 25 ثانية وهاتظهرلك كلمة click here هاتدوسى عليها هاتتحمل الترنيمة على طول​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*


----------



## mero farouk (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

انا بشكوركو على الردود الجميلة وانا الحقيقة مدخلتش بقالى فترة كبيرة وانشاء الله اشارك معاكو من جديد ومتشكر مرة تانية


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

_مرسى خالص يا قمر _
_ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## amir melad (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

الرب يسوع يحفظك ويباركك
الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم
احبك يارب ياقوتي 
ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني


----------



## amir melad (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وصلوا من اجلي


----------



## سميرفكرى (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## امجد عبد الملاك (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

شكر ا لتعبك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## سميرفكرى (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سميرفكرى (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

نشكر تعب جهودكم ومحبتكم


----------



## نجلاء وسيم (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

انا عايزة شريط لذكرك اللة يخليكم دلوني


----------



## مراد نشات (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

شكرا بجد على الشريط ربنا يباركك


----------



## giver (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

ربنا يبارك تعبك انا بحب الشريط ده جدا الف الف الف شكر


----------



## totevip (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

ميرسى على تعب محبتك يا ميرو


----------



## mero farouk (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

ميرسي يا جماعة على الردود الجميلة


----------



## ريمون رمسيس (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط فاديا بزي  ليك يا رب راجعين الشريط 10*

عسل عسل عسل :ab4:
والرب يعوضك :t16:        :smi102:


----------



## مينا+لكم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط لفادية ليك يارب راجعين*

:download::download::download::download:                  
        الترانيم متجمعة فى الامتداد 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/10529245/c5b78b3/sharing.html?sId=UfFmarn2uUn5EV4s

                        او منفردة +++ كل واحدة على حدة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/72229250/f853078f/__online.html    اتعذبت عشانى كتير
http://www.4shared.com/file/72230078/87525f6b/__online.html      الهى انتا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72230995/68b135d7/_online.html       حبتنى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72232120/5f3581a0/__online.html      حبيبى امين 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72233178/94259ab2/__online.html      ذنبى اية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72234032/8c89e426/__online.html      رقة قلبك           
http://www.4shared.com/file/72234789/fde0f2e0/___.html         لية فى كل لحظة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72235647/f939db9/____.html         من ضيق مر وقاسى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72237030/70322ae4/__online.html    هاصلاتى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/72237927/f89cb589/__online.html    ياللى حبك
http://www.4shared.com/file/72238721/43022de0/__online.html     يسوع الرب


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط لفادية ليك يارب راجعين*

كنت فين يامينا من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ايوة كدة جيبتلى الشريط الا كنت هموت عليه ميرسىىىى ياقمر يسوع يبارك تم التحميل كله بالامتداد ​


----------



## مينا+لكم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط لفادية ليك يارب راجعين*

فين الردود هو الشريط مش عاجبكم ولا اية


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررررسى كتير يا جو ​

جارى التحميل ...............

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## سميرفكرى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمحبتكم وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الجديده


----------



## aser (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضكم خير وبركة


----------

